# TTouch questions galore



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This is the year I want to try to get some education with TTouch. Here in Germany, I will have to find a single practitioner as opposed to a seminar/workshop, because my German language skills are just so-so. Paying for a workshop that I would not be able to understand makes no sense.







So, I will be trying to find a private practitioner. They prefer to do the TTouch work on your pet themselves, and I am looking to be trained to do it for Grimm myself.

_Reading a book on something "how to" for me never works, I lose the idea often when reading the sequence of steps._

Should I get a DVD instead of trying to find a practitioner and working to convince her to teach me? Which DVD is best?

Can TTouch work to help a dog learn to control his impatience?

Is TTouch something that can be used on dogs who go into a cuddle coma when being petted, or does this negate the effect-- dog must be concious?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I have been to a T-Touch workshop and watched a hyperactive dog go from crazy to relatively calm in one afternoon - so I would say, yes, this is a great technique for that.

I can't speak to DVDs, but I do have a book and there was no comparison between going and seeing it done and trying the techniques from the book.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

That's what I think too-- watching it would help me. But as stated, a workshop would be a waste for me here in Germany, until my language improves. For now.. guess it might have to be a private training, or a DVD.

I'm interested that a hyper dog learned to settle.. wow!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Patti, how about a combination of getting the DVD and finding a practitioner to watch. There are excercises in the TTouch that teach the dog control, it was actually brought over from horses. I use a lot of things in working and training my dogs that I learned in the world of horses. I use a lot of my body in the dogs space to get them to move the way I want them to. 

Part of his impatience is just his age, that will settle down when he gets older. Some Young dogs need a lot of instruction to keep their brains in the game. 

Patti when you are walking Mr. Doof change things up, change your pace if you can from a very s l o w walk to fast walk, do turns, ask for sits, ask for downs. Make him think... make him work and pay attention.

Val


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Val, thank you for responding! I was hoping you would.







Actually, since babyhood, Grimm has thrown ((((TANTRUMS)))) of epic proportions, when:

1. He picked up a tree root thinking it was a stick, and it refused to come away with him.

2. He learned that he can dig through snow, but discovered that puddle of solid ice cannot be dug through.

3. He discovered that he was unable to carry a cinderblock.

4. Food must be waited for during preparation stage.

5. A leash prevents instantaneous meet-n-greets with doggies on the street.

6. He cannot barge ahead and board the bus first--immediately the second it arrives.

Val, even today he emits garbled, warbling frustrated yodels when food doesn't come fast enough, when he cannot physically pick something up that he wants to carry, etc. It isn't just a response to being thwarted-- it is _gotta have it right nowwww!_

Training and training games have helped-- a lot. NILIF has helped. Being calmer around him has helped. More excersise has helped. Rewarding calm focus has helped. But his underlying tendency to flip out with impatience is a lifelong theme for Grimmi, and has put us both in danger.









Which DVD do you think is best? Is TTouch applicable for this particular problem, for impatience from <span style="color: #3333FF">TantrumBoy</span>?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have to say poor Grim if he lived at my house.... If he was yummering for dinner, then he would have to SHUT up and earn it. I am such a Capital B__h in my house with the dogs. Lakota got mad once because I wasn't fast enough for him so he spilt his water. Well lets see after I cleaned up the water, washed the floor, put his blanked in the wash that got wet, then I got his food, BUT he had to do some work to get it, a Sit, Platz and sit before I would feed him. Also his water dish didn't get set down then or for the next day his water was set down at a certain time he could drink, but the water got picked up. Don't panic folks, he didn't go without water. I don't like dogs that throw hissy fits. 

Val


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yeah Val, like I said-- lotsa training HAS helped. He sits for his water dish to be placed, and feeding has gotten MUCH better. 

I have it now so to GET his food, he needs to sit. Silently. And give focus. Only THEN is he released to come towards me holding his bowl out on the patio. When he arrives at lightning speed, he then must lay down. Give focus. I set bowl down near him. He must focus until I say "Fiiiiiinnnne... Free!"

Yup, he IS much better with the "calm = rewards" training that is _daily_ in our lives.. but, the tendency is so powerful with Grimm under the surface, that is why I am seeking TTouch to maybe help him over the flip-out urge. Yep, training has made a very, very marked difference. But he still needs some help. 

There are several dog TTouch DVDs I am noticing.. which is best for our situation maybe?


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

TTouch worked wonders with my Jake.I just used book and did not concentrate on finer details. 
LOVE your comment about whether dog needs to be concious-!!
If Jakes eyes go more than halfway shut I just change area or technique.
Be warned if you inadvertantly use quick TT type hand massage as a reward when training -Grimm may fall over on side for a full treatment!Also moans and groans during session can get intense.
I don't do every day cause Jake is SOO OC he would be affected if I missed a day.GO FOR IT trust your instincts remember the phrase 'is it working for you?'It worked for us.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks Ttalldog, I am so pleased you had good success with this! I myself don't learn well from a book, so I am trying to learn which DVD is the best for showing how to begin with TTouch on dogs who are impatient.. not dogs who are competing in a sport per se.

Anyone know which DVD is the better one to get?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sorry Patti I haven't been keeping up with this thread. Let me go watch the DVD I have again as a refresher and give you my feed back.

Val


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks Val! One of them the title is something like "TTouch for Happier Healthier Dogs" and the other newer I think one is called maybe "TTouch for Your Dog's Potential" or something like that.

The info on the web about both DVDs says the methods shown can help scared, nervous dogs. Grimm is superconfidant, bold, upbeat happy-- but as I mentioned, impatient, despite firm daily training interwoven into our lives, excersise, etc. He is SO much better than he was-- but I am hoping the TTouch methods shown in one of these DVDs might help with that undercurrent of impatience/lack of self-control.

Thanks for checking out the DVDs again. Has TTouch helped one of your more pushy dogs, or does it only tend to help anxious ones?


----------

